# The Sims Hotdate Won't install



## Maineac (Feb 9, 2002)

I bought The Sims Hot Date Expansion Pack for my Grandaughter for Christmas. When she tried to instaall it, she got a message "Does Not Appear to be the right Drive" or something similar to that. I also got her "Superstar" and that installed fine....Anyone have any ideas what the problem is???


----------



## Maineac (Feb 9, 2002)

This is an update to my original post....the message says "does not appear to be the right CD""" it is an original disk and not a copy!! I seem to remember this from another Sims CD but can't remember the cure.


----------



## Maineac (Feb 9, 2002)

I really hate answering my own posts...I have tried everything I can think of and I am still being told that it doesn't appear to be the right CD....How the heck can the CD that come with the package be the wrong CD??? This is rediculous...hasn't anyone else had this problem???


----------



## BlackKat28 (Nov 24, 2003)

HI

Well first thing first. You have to install the sims in a certain order. Hot Date has to be installed before Superstar. So did you try HotDate before you installed SuperStar first? Just a thought thats all. I have all the expansion packs and I have never had this problem.


----------



## phatmattrat (Dec 9, 2003)

Also, to install Hot Date, you need the House Party CD to copy files for the Hot Date installation. I'm not sure what the idea is behind this, but you need it. Like it was said before, its best to go in order - The Sims, Livin' Large, House Party, Hot Date, Vacation, Unleashed, Superstar, Makin' Magic. Phew, that was some typing. I've got up to Hot Date in my system. Runs perfectly and the install went flawless. Good Luck.


----------



## Maineac (Feb 9, 2002)

Well, I managed to get it to work...we had already installed Superstar (not knowing that they were supposed to be in order) Had to use the original Sims CD for some files...Now we have to use the Disk 1 from Superstar to run Hot Date....It works but I have no idea how...Thanks for all the advice


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

I know im kind of late, but just to add it in, you do not need the Sims House Part to install hot date, you just need the cd from the previous version of the sims that was installed. And another little bit of information for future knowledge, the sims should be installed in a certain order but do not have to be. For instance, if you install the sims, then the sims superstar, but then decide you want vacation too, it will just ask you for the cd from the previous installation. Just thought i would add some information for future knowledge.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, let me put it simple:

You have all the expansion packs; they are really only add ons. But they made it so if you install a newer one, then decided to buy an older one, then you will need to uninstall everything and reinstall in order.

Now for you Maineac, if you haven't done this already, you will need to reinstall The Sims, then the expansion packs in order. You said you have Hot Date and Superstar. And Hot Date works with Superstar disc. That means that you have Superstar installed and the splashscreen should be the Superstar splash. You don't lose the Hot Date fun, just that the added stuff from Superstar.


----------

